# I'm creating a video game and fulfilling a dream



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 24, 2017)

Before I was a software developer, and even before I was a composer, I was a gamer. And from the day I started playing games (computer games, board games) I wanted to make games too. I used to create my own board games and crude computer games using things like BASIC, but since Feb 2016 I've been fulfilling my dream in earnest!







*Tangledeep* is a turn-based roleplaying game (RPG) based on my favorite dungeon crawlers and 16-bit adventures from the days of the Super Nintendo. Create a character and explore a randomly-generated dungeon, customize your hero's equipment and skills, and overcome vicious monsters to reach the bottom. All that good stuff!

I'm doing all the code, design, and - of course - audio. The artwork is done by 3 very talented pixel artists I know.

If you enjoyed classic RPGs such as Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, Lufia, Terranigma (etc), you will instantly enjoy the aesthetic of *Tangledeep*. The gameplay in turn is inspired by games like Nethack, Crawl, Diablo and other dungeon crawlers.

The game is already playable and I'm currently *raising some funds on Kickstarter* to add extra animation polish and get some guest composers on board. Although, the game will be finished no matter what 

Thanks in advance for checking it out!


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 24, 2017)

Game on! Never was a gamer myself - outside of Myst and Redneck Rampage, lol - but I always love to see a passion project in play. Godspeed with your endeavor!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 24, 2017)

Excited for you! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. :D


----------



## thov72 (Mar 24, 2017)

played westnoth for a while, but I don´t play computer games any more. Looks like a fun game. Will it be available for android?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 24, 2017)

thov72 said:


> played westnoth for a while, but I don´t play computer games any more. Looks like a fun game. Will it be available for android?



Mobile versions would be cool. I'm developing it using Unity which in theory supports multiple platforms, but for now my focus is on PC.


----------



## resound (Mar 24, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Game on! Never was a gamer myself - outside of Myst and Redneck Rampage, lol - but I always love to see a passion project in play. Godspeed with your endeavor!


Redneck Rampage! Wow I forgot about that game.


----------



## resound (Mar 24, 2017)

Sounds cool, I loved Chrono Trigger. Great game.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 24, 2017)

Congrats! I'm at the verge of doing something similar, so I have a hunch of that feeling


----------



## Kent (Mar 24, 2017)

Too bad I doubt you'll be releasing for the SNES D:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 1, 2017)

Very cool. Kind of like Undertale - where the one guy writes the game, music, everything. I wish you best of luck


----------



## Kyle Preston (May 5, 2017)

Hey man, congrats on the successful Kickstarter! Can't wait to play it : )


----------

